
Checklist for Debugging Neural Networks - gidim
https://towardsdatascience.com/checklist-for-debugging-neural-networks-d8b2a9434f21
======
rememberlenny
Reminds me of the Checklist Manifesto.

For complicated processes with a degree of failure, having a clear task list
can help reduce errors.

Very solid list of concrete tasks for debugging a neural network. The emphasis
on tracking is very underrated and much easier now than ever before.

